# newest addition to the garage



## MarkWood

1993 Toyota 4x4, V6, 5spd 

View attachment truck 017.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

It needs head gaskets and a slave cylinder but the price was right. Its gonna get a good washin as soon as I get home today. 

View attachment truck 025.jpg


View attachment truck 015.jpg


View attachment truck 005.jpg


View attachment truck 024.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Thats not my dog by the way the previous owner took these pics.


----------



## havasu

I like the lumber rack and shell.


----------



## Chris

That will make a nice work truck.


----------



## MarkWood

Best part is I think I could easily double or triple my money.


----------



## ME87

Haha before I read your 2nd post, I was going to ask how the head gaskets are holding up. Those poor 3.0's Pretty bullet proof other than that. Nice truck.


----------



## MarkWood

Ive heard and seen on some forums that toyota did a recall on these trucks for head gaskets ive thought about runnin the vin with yota and see if they had been done on this one I dont know if its been to long or if they will even still honer the recall at this point whether its been done or not?????????


----------



## havasu

From what I understand, any recalls must be honored regardless of age or buyer. Question I have would be whether there was ever an actual recall or not. I've had Toyota trucks from 1986 thru 2003, and never remember any recall with the head gasket.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm just going on what I have seen in forums and dont have any real facts to back this up so you are probably right.


----------



## havasu

Wouldn't hurt to call any Toyota dealer. They love recalls and make mega-bucks fixing them.

I remember my '90 Jeep Wrangler had a parking brake recall once. It was used to haul my boat into the water and back, and I would never trust it on the road. Jeep said to bring it in for a free fix, and when I just asked for the parts, they declined saying it was a safety issue and they could not guarantee my work was sufficient to stop a lawsuit if I screwed up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Waiting patiently on the washed up and shinned pics....


----------



## MarkWood

Maybe friday, im workin!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Maybe friday, im workin!



Well...it is friday ya know.


----------



## MarkWood

Yea yea i had to get the deer cut up and in the freezer first. I did get it washed though. I took the camper off and took the pressure washer to it. Looks good wet huh.......... 

View attachment 20131025_185037.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Some before shots 

View attachment 20131025_173924.jpg


View attachment 20131025_173911.jpg


View attachment 20131025_173853.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

After......... 

View attachment 20131025_185249.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

.................. 

View attachment 20131025_185135.jpg


View attachment 20131025_185111.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

And then theres the junk that he left me in the cab....... 

View attachment 20131025_174545.jpg


View attachment 20131025_174535.jpg


View attachment 20131025_174453.jpg


View attachment 20131025_180100.jpg


----------



## havasu

Nice! Is that a phony cell phone antenna?


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Nice! Is that a phony cell phone antenna?



No its an XM antenna, I took it off...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like a nice truck Mark. Congrats.


----------



## MarkWood

The head gaskets are not gonna be fun................


----------



## MarkWood

I got the yota in my garage today and pulled the fan shroud and radiator. But thats as far as I got because the KC lights have been buggin me because they look brown so I took one apart and found that it was rust, is this a common occurance with KCs and can parts for the lights be bought or would it be better to buy new lights? 

View attachment 20131026_212554.jpg


View attachment 20131026_212630.jpg


View attachment 20131026_212410.jpg


View attachment 20131026_212455.jpg


----------



## havasu

I'd sh!t can those little buckets of rust and buy some new ones.


----------



## MarkWood

Thats what I figured ive never owned kcs do they always leak and rust like this?


----------



## havasu

Not if they have the gasket installed when they were new I'd guess.


----------



## MarkWood

They do have a big rubber gasket maybe there just old.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I got the yota in my garage today and pulled the fan shroud and radiator. _But thats as far as I got because the KC lights have been buggin me because they look brown so I took one apart and found that it was rust, is this a common occurance with KCs and can parts for the lights be bought or would it be better to buy new lights_?



I see I'm not the only one who gets easily distracted from the task at hand...


----------



## MarkWood

I made a little progress on the yota today. I got the intake off and the fuel rails, progress is hard with a 3 year old in the mix......gotta let him help though we have fun!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well........


You make any progress on this yet?


----------



## MarkWood

No I been workin too much and spent the last 2 saturdays helpin my brother move, hes helpin me with head gaskets next saturday!


----------



## MarkWood

UPDATE: I got the head gasket set. Got upper and lower intake removed, got the exaust manifold bolts out, got the driver side valve cover off, got both cam gears off, got two head bolts broke loose on the driver side head then broke the only 12mm 16 point socket I had and stopped. I'll pick back up on it as soon as I get a new socket.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So... wanna borrow a socket?


----------



## MarkWood

Can you bring it to me?!??!??


----------



## Chris

I'll mail you one if it means you will work on your truck.....


----------



## havasu

Wood...I'm still waiting for the beer Chris mailed to me last year, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Chris

Mailman must have drank it?


----------



## havasu

Yep, must have.


----------



## MarkWood

I got a socket today. So I'll get back on it next week


----------



## Chris

It's next week?


----------



## MarkWood

Yes I know been workin till dark every day and im not cazy about working on a truck in low 30 dgree temps......maybe sat??


----------



## Chris

You know Oldog, I had a clever reason for banning typed up when you snuck in and banned him.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks for keepin the spam out of my thread!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You know Oldog, I had a clever reason for banning typed up when you snuck in and banned him.



Want me to unban him so you can swing the hammer?


----------



## mustanggarage

I know this is old news and you have probably already tossed those kc lights but you can beadblast them in a blast cabinet to get the rust off and powdercoat them chrome and for just a few cents worth of powder and some time they will look pretty good for several years.  or you can toss them and buy new whatever is easiest lol.  but I did that with the rusty taillight buckets on my daughters 67 mustang and it worked pretty good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well???

Updates???


----------



## havasu

Darn tease!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I feel we're being ignored...


----------



## MarkWood

Not fixed yet I really need to start paying somwleone else to do these big repair jobs. I dont have time for it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I know the feeling. I took my truck to the shop and had universals and a carrier bearing installed just cause I didn't have time... and it was cold out...


----------



## MarkWood

Huh?!?!?!?!?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Huh?!?!?!?!?



All gone now, nasty spammer, sorry.


----------



## MarkWood

I figured so.........thanks
I got one of the heads loose today.


----------



## Chris

Is it done yet?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Is it done yet?



I'm going to enter a guess...


NO.


----------



## Chris

How about now?


----------



## MarkWood

NOPE. I think I,m gonna hire someone to finish it???????


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> NOPE. I think I,m gonna hire someone to finish it???????



Chris will finish it up for ya, he's always looking for a new peoject...


----------



## Chris

Um, No!

I have also gotten to the point where I am hiring people to finish things for me. I took one of my work trucks to the shop last week. $300 seems a lot easier than a day under a truck to me. I still try and work on my personal stuff tho, problem is I am so busy with work I just don't have time for projects at the moment.


----------



## MarkWood

Got the heads off......#5 was full of water, has a little rust at the top. I think I can hone it out and be OK what do ya'll think............? 

View attachment 111.jpg


View attachment 112.jpg


----------



## Chris

I think I am glad I am not you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Doesn't matter what we think cause you have Buzz Lightyear there helping you...only help I get is Thomas The Train...


----------



## MarkWood

Yea I reckon me and buzz are gonna hone it and hope for the best. The truck was running great before i took it apart so Its gotta be better than it was if I get the rust out and put new gaskets on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, you snowed in? On the news it showed you had over 900 accidents around the Atlanta area. Only thing we have is cold. 5* out right now and warming up to 28* today...I'm liking winter less and less every day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark sent me a picture of his house with the freshly fallen snow. He said his truck is parked next to the Jeep in the garage. He's getting ready to go out and shovel some snow so he can go to the store and get milk and bread. 

View attachment Snow House.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I'm not snowed in but decided to stay home with my boy today. My wife went to work around 11:00 Roads are clear around me. My dad helped me with a flooring job yesterday, He left around 2:00 PM heading home and still has not made it he spent most of the night at waffle house.  roads are bad in most of the state he lives on top of a mountain and cant make it up. 

View attachment 029.jpg


View attachment 031.jpg


View attachment 034.jpg


View attachment 038.jpg


View attachment 042.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

a few of my rigs for good measure. 

View attachment 040.jpg


View attachment 041.jpg


View attachment 044.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Heres one of the trailer ramp I fell on while attempting to load my miter saw in yesterday. I land right square on my tail bone HARD! I seriously think I broke it hurts pretty bad to sit or bend over............ 

View attachment 026.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Handsome young man you have Mark...and sorry to hear about your bottom. Maybe some anti-slip tread on the ramp...? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks oldog I thought about the antislip tread but not sure if it woulda helped with an inch of snow on top of it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well then, I have an old pair of ice skates I'd be happy to send you...


----------



## MarkWood

wouldve been a great idea to sweep/scrape the snow off before attempting to drag the miter saw up the ramp backward I think????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hind sight is 20/20, next time you'll know better, if you can remember...


----------



## MarkWood

Made some progress should have it runnin tomorrow. The cylinder wall wasnt in as bad of shape as I thought. Mostly carbon buildup. It cleaned up good. I had the heads cleaned and resurfaced wednesday Before I put them back on. 

View attachment 20140409_145221.jpg


View attachment 20140411_175634.jpg


View attachment 20140411_175500.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I will spend some more time tonite cleaning parts and should finish by lunch tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## oldognewtrick

The big question is, do you still have all the parts or did the kids bury them in the sand box and do remember where all goes where?


----------



## MarkWood

Parts are where kids cant gettem and im slowly remembering how it all goes back!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, if it's as nice in Georgia as it is here today, you have a perfect day to work on the truck. Hope all goes well getting it back up and running. Call me if you need someone to make a beer run...


----------



## MarkWood

It is nice here in Ga! I got It timed and one exhaust manifold on so far. Question is whos bringin me lunch?!?


----------



## oldognewtrick

What sounds good? Plus it's past lunch time here. Grilling some chicken breast tonite. Hungry? Stop on by. Tomorrow I'm putting a couple chuck roasts on the lil smoker if you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## MarkWood

Had to get a new radiator. I took my old one to the radiator shop to have it flushed but after flushing it it still had a 20% blockage. All I have to do is put the new one and the fan on and it should be done.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice...have you had it running since you got it back together?


----------



## MarkWood

No not yet. Im out of town this weekend. I'll get it goin monday afternoon.


----------



## MarkWood

I know its way past mon afternoon but I been makin $$. I still need to put water in the radiator, put new belt on pwr steering pump change the oil and bleed the slave cyl. All in all about an hour and a half to get it goin. Not gonna happen tomorrow but maybe friday?


----------



## MarkWood

Update on the yota: its running and ive been workin out of it for the last two days. I do have an intermitant check engine light and when the light is on it boggs under throttle. It runs great when the light is off. I am trying to find someone with a code key for this thing but no luck so far. Things I know it needs are a muffler and an egr valve. The egr cost about $200 I might just bypass it since I dont have to have emssions in the co I live in. Any suggestions on a muffler for a 3.0 toyota would be appreciatted. I have to get back to work now these parts dont buy themselves!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bout time you checked in...now if we could just find the missing cruzn57...


----------



## MarkWood

Life's throwin me curves right now not much computer time, but im still here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We've all been there Mark, just hang in there. It''ll all work out.


----------



## MarkWood

I been through worse. Itll be aight, just a bump in the road ;-)


----------



## MarkWood

Truck lost fire a half mile from the job this morning. No fire from coil.....I took it to the shop. No time to trouble shoot.


----------



## Chris

Probably that fun little igniter pack thing that sits by the coil?


----------



## MarkWood

Yea I priced that before I took it to the shop..... $200, I figured I better know for sure if thats it before I buy it.


----------



## MarkWood

Picked the truck up from the shop wed. Mechanic buddy drove it around for a day after he found two grounds not connected. It never acted up f or him.but ......... when I got on the interstate going home it lost fire. Had to get my brother to bring the trailer. Yesterday I got home and it fired right up no problem same thing today. Weve got it narrowed down to either the ignition control module (igniter pack thingy next to coil) or the distributer. Problem is I cant find anyone that con test the ignition control module and it cost $200. Not  really a part I want to gamble on.anyone know if the part can be tested?


----------



## Chris

My buddies has the same symptoms and was that thingy but don't quote me on that as I don't want to cost you 200 bucks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What about going to the pick-a-part yard and seeing if you can find one there?


----------



## MarkWood

I have called around all of the local yards. I found one yard that has one for $50.00..........all of the techs that I have talked to say they would replace it but no one can be 100% sure if thats it. Even Toyota says there is no way to test it. My thought on the junk yard part is if it still doesnt fix it I wont know if the part is bad or if it was something else?? I got carquest down to $176 from $207 on a new one so I think thats the route Im gonna go.


----------



## MarkWood

It's only money right............


----------



## Chris

Can't take it with you when you go.......


----------



## MarkWood

Never know when that might be sooooooooo............. IMA SPEND IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Reminds me of a friend of my mom and dads. Old Harold worked hard all his life, made some great investments and hardly ever spent a dime on his wife Norma. They lived very simple lives and he didn't let Norma spend any money on clothes, makeup, even new furniture, but they sure could afford it. Before he passed away, he made Norma promise that she would bury him with the millions he had amassed before he passed.

At the funeral, my mom saw Norma walk over to the casket and slip a piece of paper in Harold's pocket of his suit. Some weeks later when Norma was at the house playing bridge with my moms church bridge club, my mom asked Norma what was on the piece of paper she slipped in Harold's pocket. She related the promise she made Harold and said she had written a check and wanted to make sure his last wishes were honored. 

That was the last time Norma played bridge with the church bridge club, cause her house sold soon after and she bought a condo with an ocean view down in Vero Beach. Gotta love them women. Guess you can take it with ya


----------



## MarkWood

Sooooo......new igniter pack thingy $176.00 same results, new distributer $155.00 same results......I think its gonna have to go back to the shop unless anyone has any other suggestions?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Besides a gallon of gas, a lighter and a phone call to Allstate? ...nope


----------



## MarkWood

Seems like ive been here before with another truck??


----------



## oldognewtrick

DeJaVu? ...


----------



## MarkWood

Maybe so.......


----------



## Barrie

WoodRacing said:


> Sooooo......new igniter pack thingy $176.00 same results, new distributer $155.00 same results......I think its gonna have to go back to the shop unless anyone has any other suggestions?



Wiring?  Connections clean and tight?


----------



## MarkWood

I havent found any connections loose or dirty yet still lookin......


----------



## Chris

Is it losing spark or fuel? Check your fuel pressure, those Toys won't run unless I believe it is in the mid 30's. I had one that broke down for a year but the pump worked, just wasn't kicking enough pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## Chris

How about the Computer? I will ask my brother he an ASE mechanic.


----------



## MarkWood

I thought computer Im gonna see if it can be checked tomorrow. Havent thought about fuel pressure but not a bad thought. Thing is now it wont start at all. It'll spin over but will not start.


----------



## Chris

Check the pressure, your pump may be going out?

Was it acting up at all besides quitting? Keep in mind TPS and MAF sensors, the TPS make it do funny things or just die.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I had a new cam position sensor put in my F-350 yesterday. It would just randomly die. Running like a new one today.


----------



## MarkWood

It was also bogging bad under throttl. Im leaning tword fuel pump now being thatnits not coming on when I turn thd key on i dont think the fuel pump would cause the bogging though?.....I tried tapping the tank with ahammer but it didnt help


----------



## Chris

Did you put a gauge on it? I think on those the schrader valve is the same size as a tires valve so a tire pressure gauge may work. Or go out and borrow a fuel pressure gauge. Fuel pumps cause bogging when they are going out, they can't keep up with the pressure and flow needed so the motor starves.

Spray some starting fluid in her, if she fires than it has to be you fuel pump.


----------



## MarkWood

10-4 thanks


----------



## MarkWood

Now my add has kiked in. I been thinkin toyota, toyota gottta get the toyota runnin then all of a sudden i look in the back yard and there sits an old trailer of mine and I start thinkin since I cant get this dang yota runnin I need a lighter trailer to pull behind the jeep and nextthing you know I pull it next to the garage and start a trailer build........geeeez


----------



## Chris

You were supposed to get a can of ether not a trailer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You were supposed to get a can of ether not a trailer.



Blame it on the GA public school system...


----------



## MarkWood

I have a can and I already had the trailer....


----------



## MarkWood

Sprayed starting fluid in the throttle body but didnt start


----------



## Chris

Then what you need is a bigger hammer.


----------



## Chris

At least that rules that out. Time to check sensors. Did you replace the coil?


----------



## MarkWood

Coil was the first $50 I spent when I didnt have fire.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey, you get lost or sumthin?


----------



## Chris

Maybe the truck started so he has been out driving it cross country these last few weeks?


----------



## havasu

Maybe he can't turn it off?


----------



## MarkWood

That  truck is on the trailer in my yard and has been there for about three weeks. I am slam covered up with work and dont have time to think about it.I am just having all my material delivered to the job. I have two big jobs going one is laminate floor in every room of a 1500 sq ft house and the other is a complete remodel/restoration to a house built in 1970. The main level is 2000sq ft and the basement is the same size. I am redoing every sq in of It. I will post pics In a few.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I will post pics In a few.



Waiting patiently.


----------



## Chris

I've been waiting all night. I'm tired now.


----------



## havasu

And so I now wait as well....


----------



## MarkWood

I been busy! SORRY!!


----------



## havasu

We forgive you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> We forgive you.



Wait, WE...did WE have a vote while I was out?


----------



## havasu

You were napping as usual, so we bypassed your vote.


----------



## oldognewtrick

And...you stole our like button, whats up with that?


----------



## havasu

Not only the "like" button, but we are missing the top menu bar. I spoke to Austin, who told me to chill out because he is doing some tweaking behind the scenes to give us a better viewing experience. 

Hopefully, he will load this site with scantly clad women. That should make the view a bit better!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Not only the "like" button, but we are missing the top menu bar. I spoke to Austin, who told me to chill out because he is doing some tweaking behind the scenes to give us a better viewing experience.QUOTE]
> 
> What you actually said.
> 
> 
> What I heard.
> 
> Blah, Blah, Blah...:rockin:


----------



## havasu

Then I will save my energy...






blah...................................................



















blah...................................





























blah.


----------



## Chris

Blah Blah Blah...Blah................Blah............Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## MarkWood

We definitely need our like button back!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> We definitely need our like button back!



I_ like_ that idea.....


----------



## MarkWood

I would "like" your post but..........


----------



## Chris

We had to sell the like button to keep the lights on.


----------



## MarkWood

Buy it back!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin's taking donations.


----------



## MarkWood

I would "like" that statement but.......


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> I would "like" that statement but.......



But what?

.....


----------



## MarkWood

Its back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Yotas in the shop by the way.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

So...did we piss you off? Where you been hiding?


----------



## jokster

No been busy working 80 hours per week/ 7 days  for last year and a half.


----------



## MarkWood

UPDATE ON YOTA: mass air sensor was bad. I just got it back home and its runnin good.........for now......I think the CAT might be stopped up it still seems to be lacking a little power. Thats as easy enough fix since we dont have emissions in this county. Im gonna cut off the CAT and put a new muffler and pipe on it. Any suggestions for a muffler on a 3.0 yota?


----------



## MarkWood

I drove it to a job in cleveland today which is an hour and ten minutes one way and had no problems. Trucks a little on the small side to carry all my tools and equipment but its alot better than working out of the jeep


----------



## oldognewtrick

Cleveland TN, or Cleveland GA?


----------



## Chris

Ohio.............


----------



## MarkWood

Ga. Trucks still doin good.....needs a muffler though, and a bigger bed.


----------



## MarkWood

No way I can make it to tenn or ohio in an hour and ten min


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just be careful up in the Nanahalia, the bears might eat ya.


----------



## MarkWood

all i have to do is be faster than the help in that situation!


----------



## MarkWood

Someone on the yota forum recommended a flowmaster super 44 so I reckon ill try one. Gotta be better than the rusted out stocker im runnin now......my only question is cat or no cat. Some say do away with it others say Itll run better with a cat. Either way my current cat has to go being that its stopped up.


----------



## Chris

It will probably run better with it because of tge back pressure needed. If you remove it you might want to stick with a more restrictive muffler.


----------



## MarkWood

Carquest stocks a factory replacement muffler for $65 I might just go with that.


----------



## Chris

You can get the cherrybomb turbo mufflers for around 25 bucks and they will have some backpressure.


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> all i have to do is be faster than the help in that situation!



Will you hire me? I'm pretty slow. At least my last employer told me that. 

Back on topic: Bought a code scanner because the check engine light cam on in my 03 Taco.

P 0031: Bank one, sensor one, position one..................

That's generic talk for needing a new 'before cat' O2 sensor. Of course this one has to have a heater in it, so it costs $100 bucks more than one without the heater.


----------



## Chris

I miss trucks made in the 70's, they had none of this fancy stuff. And keys that were made of metal and not microchips.


----------



## MarkWood

Well....................I have an update on the yota. Halloween eve a lady decided to pull out in front of me in an suv with a load of kids. Thankfully no one was hurt but the accident totaled both vehicles. I hit her in the left rear wheel I stopped pretty suddenly but it spun her all the way around into the other lane. Lucky for her and the children no one was in the other lane. Her insurance paid for a rental on a 2014 dodge ram 1500 crew cab for me until november 17th. They also gave me a very fair settlement check for my truck based on the going rate of 1993 yotas like mine within a hundred mile radius plus the cost of sales tax, tag, and title. With all of this being said my plan is to buy a new or low mileage truck I think I have narrowed my search down to either a 2013 or 2014 dodge ram or chevy Silverado crew cab 1500.The Dodges are cheaper for sure. Im just waiting on an answer from my bank for my approved loan amount for the deciding factor.


----------



## MarkWood

Does anyone else have trouble uploading pictures from your phone? I was gonna post a pic of the totaled yota but the pic wont load. I dont have this issue on other forums or facebook...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, thank goodness no one was hurt. Glad to hear you're OK and I hope the ins company treated you fair...it's never been my experience.


----------



## Barrie

Glad to hear no one was hurt, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> Mark, thank goodness no one was hurt. Glad to hear you're OK and I hope the ins company treated you fair...it's never been my experience.



My State Farm policy has always been fair with me.

When it comes to settling on a vehicle value, blue book doesn't cut it; value must be based on the price of an equivalent vehicle available for purchase within some specified mileage of your location.

Of course, there are still pitfalls with this method because insurance companies don't understand the difference between Warn or Harbor Freight, etc. Same thing goes for lift quality; blocks vs springs etc.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Mark, thank goodness no one was hurt. Glad to hear you're OK and I hope the ins company treated you fair...it's never been my experience.



Actually they did. The lady that pulled out in front of me was at fault so her insurance is paying for everything. They are paying for a rental of a 2014 dodge ram crew cab until nov 17th and they gave me a fair settlement for the yota based on what they go for within 100 mile radius of me plus sales tax plus tag and title. Those yotas hold there value so I came out ok.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Good news.


----------



## MarkWood

I got a replacement. 2009 chevy silverado. 

View attachment 20141113_173139.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice ride Mark!


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks! Maybe I can keep this one for a while......


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Thanks! Maybe I can keep this one for a while......*and not spend all my time and money working on it so I can hang out here more often*



There, fixed your typo...


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> There, fixed your typo...




Lot to be said about reliability.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Riff_Raff said:


> Lot to be said about reliability.



Yep, you either pay new or newer cost and few repairs or you buy an older vehicle and pay for repairs and upkeep. They get you either way...you pay.


----------



## MarkWood

Speaking of repairs on older stuff the TJ is getting a tranny rebuild. I should have it back by tuesday. Also as soon as I find a set im gonna buy some hard doors for it.


----------



## MarkWood

This new truck pulls the enclosed nicely.  I finally realized that a newer half ton is way better than a wore slap out 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## MarkWood

I also sold my wifes car today. It needed about $2000 worth of work and has 232, 000 on the ODO  i am done with high mileage DD's that constantly need to be worked onis my reason for selling it.. She will drive the jeep for a few until we get her a new ride......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, you do realize you won't get your Jeep back don't you?


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Mark, you do realize you won't get your Jeep back don't you?



X2!!!! Big mistake.


----------



## MarkWood

Actually it was originally purchased new for her in 1999 so technically its hers any way and she really does not like haulin little man in it being two door its a real pain gettin him in and out of a car seat. That being said......I will get it back. I just want to get some of this truck paid down before I buy another vehicle!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Are you still liking the new ride?


----------



## Chris

Only problem is that real trucks don't wear bowties!


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Only problem is that real trucks don't wear bowties!



The only real ones ive ever owned had bowties...this is thebest truck ive had since my 02 duramax!


----------



## Chris

I've never owned a Chevy. I've had good luck with ford and dodge and I imagine any American would be good.


----------



## MarkWood

I agree. Most of my trucks have been high mileage. 200, 000+ is a break down waitim to happen no matter what the make. I've owned two fords in my time one 98 f150 that was a good truck and one f250 that was junk with 200, 000 miles. Ive had chevy's that were high mileage amd gave me trouble as well. I think anything that is taken care of will give good service. I just like Bowties.


----------



## MarkWood

Owe and someone needs two get that spammer in here ;-)


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Owe and someone needs two get that spammer in here ;-)



Wheres your holiday spirit Mark....


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> Owe and someone needs two get that spammer in here ;-)



I think he was from Vietnam.


----------



## havasu

I took him out in target practice today.


----------



## MarkWood

Got rearended by a mini cooper thanksgiving week. trucks in the shop now. Insurance gave me a rental. 

View attachment 20151124_173858.jpg


View attachment 20151124_173908.jpg


----------



## havasu

Let me guess. Were they on their phone?


----------

